# Open-coil humbucker +closed coil humbucker= ugly?



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Should pickups be segrogated because of their covers?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it looks cool


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

the what now ? ?


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I like the look of mismatched pickups. Its gives that DIY, I don't care what it looks like but it sounds amazing, kind of vibe.

Both of my guitars have mismatched pickups. I should grab some pictures of them later.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Go for the tone/sound...you can always change the look later, if you really want/need to...IMHO

Dave


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Never judge a book, or a pickup, by it's cover....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When it comes to looks, it would have to be covered neck and zebra bridge. Other wise covered. I do not like the looks of double creme pups. or worst yet, white.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I really prefer covered humbuckers. The open ones sort of remind me of a kid who puts playing cards in the spokes of his bicycle to make the sound of a motor. Nothing worng with being a kid, but....


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Wheeman said:


> I like the look of mismatched pickups. Its gives that DIY, I don't care what it looks like but it sounds amazing, kind of vibe.


a.k.a. hot rodded look. i don't mind it either provided te resulting combination stil has good looking pickups. 

for example i think a double cream bridge and a white/black zebra bridge on a black beauty LP custom would look stupid. but, a covered neck and black/cream zebra bridge would be nice.

i like zebras, but prefer to see them opposite i.e. black/ cream cream/black
or vice versa rather than being the same direction.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I find that humbuckers sound clearer without the covers...so I like them uncovered.

From a looks standpoint I think it depends on the guitar....on a Les Paul or semi-hollow or a hollow body I like covers. On a strat style guitar I like the look of open coils on humbuckers.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Functionality first, looks second.

I've got a nickel covered neck pickup and a bare double-black humbucker on the bridge right now, more by accident than anything else.

The original neck pickup died, and I replaced it with the only thing I had handy, pulled from a non-functional guitar.

I actually like the look of the nickel covered pickup a lot, but I need the high output of the bare bucker at the bridge for the music I'm playing at the moment. The pickups are light years away from each other (18k on the bridge pickup, vs. something like 6 or 7k at the neck) and I thought this might give me grief, but it's actually worked out very nicely.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it's ugly, but it can be a _good _kind of ugly. Depends on the guitar, but could be a great look!


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

what Greg said about functionality x2

i also found the question confusing,i actually thought you were asking if ALL humbuckers are ugly,the way you phrased it. maybe you should have said something like" does one open coil and one closed coil humbucker on the same guitar look ugly?".

its not a big deal was just a bit confusing to me, is all. 

anyway,i could care less what it looks like,as long as it sounds right. so i voted no. i mean,it might look ugly,it might not,depends if were just talking about looks. but most of the time it looks allright to me.

Bobby


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I love the mismatch. One of my fav things to do is to have one covered pickup and one uncovered pickup on a 2 pickup guitar.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

One I sold a short while ago:








ESP/LTD EC400AT


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like both covered or both open, but I wouldn't turn down something with a mismatch.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> One I sold a short while ago:


Wow, that looks really good!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Greg Ellis said:


> Wow, that looks really good!


It was a great guitar...I just figured that I had 4 Studios and should sell one. I put 2 up for sale and that one sold first. Now I have 4 Studios AGAIN!! Oh my...
Here's another with a mismatch:

















technically speaking...this would be a mismatch as well:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I had a covered bridge with an open neck in my SG Special for the longest time. I thought it looked kinda cool, but I do prefer both covered in SG's. In LP's, depends on the guitar. I think it should be illegal for Ebony/Black Beauty's to not have gold hardware with covered pickups. On a 2-tone burst or tobacco burst (any browner/yellower burst really) or light/natural finishes I dig uncovered. Cherry bursts, depends on my mood really.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Well with the exception of stock Tele's and anything else I happen to like I tend to lean towards one or the other on a guitar but not both. For me its a matter of continuity but there are noteable exceptions to the rule. It comes down to personal preference, sometimes things sound great and look terrible and I'm wary of sacrificing tone for looks. Do whatever the hell you like but be prepared for some smarmy comments, and if you make smarmy comments be prepared to look like a complete idiot when it sounds incredible.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Depends on the vibe and age of the guitar. Often I like the look - I'm down with the mismatched vibe. I'm not much for perfection and pristine looks. I certainly have no problem with the 'open' look in general. Sometimes covers seem a little too genteel and refined. Lots depends on what kind of music you like to play, or the tone you want to set - especially if you're a professional or regular stage performer.

Thing is, and it's been said in here already - far as I'm concerned, sound and playability trump appearance, every time.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

This guy likes em both ways. Ugly it ain't. Mind you, he made those fugly Dano's look sexy.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

JMann said:


> This guy likes em both ways. Ugly it ain't. Mind you, he made those fugly Dano's look sexy.


Yeah...he's great. I love in It Might Get Loud how he's so down to earth...I just thought that he'd be a bit cranky and so on. The clip where he's listening to vinyl is awesome...just goofing and laughing like he's a 14 year old kid.


----------



## esdreas (Aug 7, 2009)

I think it looks really cool actually. especially on Page's guitar


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I think this one looks great!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Depends on the rest of the guitar, its tone primarily. Appearance is secondary. All other things being equal I prefer them covered, though I remember taking covers off when I was a teenager because I thought it looked cool, and discovering a change in tone. I don't remember the specific guitar. Funny that my tastes in appearance have really changed over the...decades.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Let me just bump this one up with this photo...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

See, to me that just looks hands-down cool. Nothing jarring about it whatsoever.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Maxer said:


> See, to me that just looks hands-down cool. Nothing jarring about it whatsoever.


I like the way that you think!!


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I was thinking of taking of some covers. Whats the best way to do it?


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

there is usually a blob of solder you need to melt or dremel off. in the spirit of this thread, i think you should just take off one!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the look 

My Studio


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

[/IMG]

That's how I keep my Deluxe. One of the people who owned it in the past took the cover off the bridge, and I just don't care to try to recover it. I think it looks cool.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not a fan of mixed pickups. On some guitars it does look good, but in general I don't like it.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Archer said:


> I find that humbuckers sound clearer without the covers...so I like them uncovered.
> 
> From a looks standpoint I think it depends on the guitar....on a Les Paul or semi-hollow or a hollow body I like covers. On a strat style guitar I like the look of open coils on humbuckers.


You are absolutly right Archer, metal pickup covers cut some high frequency, this is why most of the high end covers are made of nickel (in opposition to brass for example) nickel cut less high frenquency. Same thing with shield in guitar, the shield will reduce some unwanted noize but it will also cut some high frequency, every thing in life is a compromise. While on the subject, I also try to avoid shielded wires when I build a new amp, again the tone will be better with regular wires and if I have noize issues then I ''upgrade'' for shielded wires.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Count me among those that like 1 covered, 1 uncovered pickup.


----------

